# I need a body weight exercise program



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I spend 9 hours at the office, mostly in front of a PC sitting (my work).

Because of this I need a body weight exercise program which I can do once I get home from work at around 6;30 PM each day. I still need to study, so I don't really have time to go to the gym, the afternoon hours are precious and few . 

^^ anyone know any workout regimen, a book, a website where it is explained...something I could follow to keep in shape?


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

There are several options, but I would recommend Freeletics.

There's also just keeping it simple; do press-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups, squats, military burpees, etc.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Kormoran said:


> There are several options, but I would recommend Freeletics.
> 
> There's also just keeping it simple; do press-ups, sit-ups, pull-ups, squats, military burpees, etc.


I prefer it simple, as long as I get a full body workout every week and I can make it progressively more difficult it will be perfect. Thx!


----------



## muffleupagus (May 14, 2013)

Look for bodyweight wods online.

Keep switching it up.

I do crossfit 3x a week, and mix in some freestyle laps, biking, and running on top of it.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Best I have found:

You Are Your Own Gym: The Bible of Bodyweight Exercises: Mark Lauren, Joshua Clark: 9780345528582: Amazon.com: Books

Second best: 

Convict Conditioning: How to Bust Free of All Weakness--Using the Lost Secrets of Supreme Survival Strength: Paul Wade: 9780938045762: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Some important questions:

What's your current fitness level?
What's your desired fitness level?


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Mr Canis said:


> Best I have found:
> 
> You Are Your Own Gym: The Bible of Bodyweight Exercises: Mark Lauren, Joshua Clark: 9780345528582: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> ...


Fucking hell, beat me to it.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

jdstankosky said:


> Some important questions:
> 
> What's your current fitness level?
> What's your desired fitness level?


- Average weight for my hight, on the verge of dieing ...I honestly feel really week, am not fat thou. I think I can't grow fat or something. Am the tall skinny type, thou I eat a LOT.
- Ready enough for hours upon hours of intense sex.

I'm not interested in losing fat. (maybe a little lol)

Convict Conditioning looks good. Observation: ENTJs are a good source of information.


----------



## YouPullMeThroughTime (Dec 23, 2010)

For really simple programs with mapped out difficulty increase:

One Hundred Push-Ups
Two Hundred Sit-Ups
Two Hundred Squats

One-Fifty Dips

...Print out their "PocketMod" versions as linked on their pages; keep them with a pen by your bedside, tick off as you go. (They have an app for a cost too.) Doesn't get much simpler, and a simple challenge that's gonna give a goal for 6 weeks.

Best bet, as the sites recommend, is Monday / Wednesday / Friday; rest weekend. Doing the Dips and Push-ups concurrently... Don't know if that's possible if you're going to your max in that last set (your arms will be dead, lol); but maybe the first 3 programs concurrently...? Something to think on anyways!


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Start using your lunch break. Perhaps you have a gym nearby work? If so, consider doing 2 or 3 big lunch breaks during the week (if your management can approve of that) and use them to go to the gym for a good workout. If that isn't an option: take your lunchbreak and go for a vigorous walk. 

If you rather work out at night: go for a run or a bicycle ride straight after work. It'll help you get rid of the day and will clear your mind for the studying later at night. Finish off with some core training at home (sit ups, planks, push ups, hill climbs, side hovers). > put together a program that you can complete within a set time frame. 

Any way: Have fun with it


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Zoof said:


> Start using your lunch break. Perhaps you have a gym nearby work? If so, consider doing 2 or 3 big lunch breaks during the week (if your management can approve of that) and use them to go to the gym for a good workout. If that isn't an option: take your lunchbreak and go for a vigorous walk.
> 
> If you rather work out at night: go for a run or a bicycle ride straight after work. It'll help you get rid of the day and will clear your mind for the studying later at night. Finish off with some core training at home (sit ups, planks, push ups, hill climbs, side hovers). > put together a program that you can complete within a set time frame.
> 
> Any way: Have fun with it


I got the kindle version of Convict Conditioning and read it till crunches, then did pushups and crunches...XD my arms and legs almost failed me this morning (feel the burn!), but it is exactly what I have been looking for. Simple, efficient, progressive, no weights, it is also witten in a very counterphobic type 6-ish way (easy to read and understand lol).

I have been to the gym before (with personal trainer - bodybuilder friend), but I'm very tall and after 3 months of almost no progress my doctor advised against lifting weights, reason was the stress on my joints and back. Not going to the gym.

Looking forward to doing handstand pushups within about a year, maybe year and half lolol


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Ultimately doesn't matter where you do your exercise but gym =/= weights perse. Plenty of exercises you can do in a gym environment that do not put massive strain on your joints.

Either way: awesome that you found something that suits you!


----------



## thinking_one (Jun 26, 2013)

This channel has so many bodyweight exercises you can never get bored. Ryan Ford - YouTube It's perfect when you get to string for an bodyweight excercises because they're are plenty hard ones in this one.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*XD UPDATE:* I have been doing the body-weight exercises for two weeks now. First week was painful, by Wednesday I could barely walk lmao! Everything seems to be fine now, with the exception that I almost ruined my back while doing a headstand... shit, gonna skip the handstand push-up stuff as long as the rest of me is not up to scratch. Will need to strengthen my upper back a lot in the coming 6 months.

That convict conditioning book is pure gold!  thx everyone!! I will be updating periodically as I slowly but surely progress through the training.

@thinking_one

:happy: thx for the link!


----------



## chris101 (Oct 24, 2013)

Muscle integration exercises will help tone your muscles and improve your balance. The beauty of it is that you can do this at home with minimal equipment.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Insanity videos are also good if you want to get in shape quickly and are dedicated to it. Hard to get through one of the videos without dripping with sweat by the end in any condition if you are pushing yourself.


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

Planks, burpees, and squats are your best bet if you want to condition some. If you can do continuous burpees for 5 minutes consider yourself pretty fit!


----------

